# DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

Obwohl die Vorlage des Bundesfinanzministeriums klar - und inzwischen für jeden auch kenntlich - sein sollte bezüglich der finanzrechtlichen Unterscheidung von Wett- zu Gemeinschaftsfischen, hat der DMV (Deutscher Meeresanglerverband) auf seiner Startseite klar dargestellt, dass weiterführende Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden.

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/
Siehe rechts, siehe dazu auch die PDF, die da verlinkt ist.

Das wird klar dargestellt, dass und wie Sichtungsfischen stattfinden und durchgeführt werden (weiterführende Fischen für internationale Veranstaltungen, klar beschrieben).

Nach dem neuen Fischereigesetz in SH sollte das möglich sein. 

Nach den Vorgaben des BMF und der Finanzministerien/verwaltungen/ämter allerdings nur für nicht gemeinnützige Vereine.

Ob der DMV diesen Status der Gemeinnützigkeit aufgeben will oder eine Möglichkeit gefunden hat, trotz solcher klarer weiterführender Veranstaltungen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu behalten, dürfte interessant zu beobachten sein.

Ebenso interessant dürfte nachfolgend sein, ob auch teilnehmende Landesverbände nachfolgend die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren können, wenn sie an solchen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen und welche Auswirkungen das auf den Bundesverband haben kann, wenn er solche Veranstaltungen unterstützt oder mittelbar fördert.

Die Gestaltung der PDF lässt aber vermuten, dass diese Sichtungen/Qualis eine reine DMV-Veranstaltung sind.

Siehe dazu auch die Facebookseite des DMV:
https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Deutscher-Meeresanglerverband-eV-im-DAFV/309892399022681



Im Gegensatz zu den DAFV-Meerersanglertagen - weiterhin wohl eine klare DAFV-Veranstaltung.

Da ist interessant, dass nun plötzlich für die DAFV-Meeresanglertage das Konto gewechselt wurde.

Siehe PDF dazu auf der Seite des DMV.

Ob das evtl. mit dieser Veröffentlichung in Zusammenhang zu bringen wäre???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4085295#post4085295


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach dem neuen Fischereigesetz in SH sollte das möglich sein.


 
 Das sehe ich anders, denn Wettfischen sind danach verboten! 

 Ausnahme sind lediglich Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Zustimmung des Hegepflichtigen (und sinnvoller Verwertung des Fanges) und Übergabe der Niederschrift der Fangprotokolle an den Hegepflichtigen. Bei Küstengewässern ist das die obere Fischereibehörde. Somit müssten diese Fischen dort angemeldet sein. Könnte man ja mal hinterfragen...


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, denn Wettfischen sind danach verboten!
> 
> Ausnahme sind lediglich Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Zustimmung des Hegepflichtigen (und sinnvoller Verwertung des Fanges) und Übergabe der Niederschrift der Fangprotokolle an den Hegepflichtigen. Bei Küstengewässern ist das die obere Fischereibehörde. Somit müssten diese Fischen dort angemeldet sein. Könnte man ja mal hinterfragen...


 

Ah so, denn will man jetzt also auf dem Meer "Hegefischen" mit der Angel durchführen ? Lächerlich, so langsam wird das ganze zur Satiere ....


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*

Es ist ganz klar als "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ausgeschrieben und hinsichtlich Tierschutzgesetz ist die nahrungsmäßige Verwertung des Fangs festgelegt. So weit -was also die Rechtmäßigkeit und juristische Unbeanstandbarkeit betrifft- hat man ja wenigstens gedacht.

Dass die als eingetragener _gemeinnütziger(!)_ Verein mit diesen offiziell nachlesbaren Veröffentlichungen volle Kanne in die Steuerfalle trapsen könnten, ist denen offensichtlich gar nicht bewusst. Und da stecken DAFV und DMV gleich tief in der Sch..... und merken es noch nichtmal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*

und alles lacht über DEUTSCHELAND.....


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*



esox02 schrieb:


> und alles lacht über DEUTSCHELAND.....


 
Warum über Deutschland, sag lieber über die organisierten Angler ? Das hat der gloreicher Verband ( VDSF ) selber mit dem Finanzministerium "eingetütet" und durchgedrückt nur, um dem damaligen DAV eins reinzuwürgen und Abwanderungen eigener Verbände zu stoppen . Hätten sie nichts gemacht ( z.B. wie heute ) , könnte noch seelenruhig offizielle Wettfischen stattfinden und man müsste sich nicht hinter den Begriff "Hegefischen" verstecken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist ganz klar als "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ausgeschrieben und hinsichtlich Tierschutzgesetz ist die nahrungsmäßige Verwertung des Fangs festgelegt. So weit -was also die Rechtmäßigkeit und juristische Unbeanstandbarkeit betrifft- hat man ja wenigstens gedacht.


 
Jedoch müssen laut Fischereigesetz in SH die von mir genannten Bedingungen erfüllt werden! Das nur als Gemeinschaftsfischen auszuschreiben ist - nach meiner Interpretation des Gesetzes - nicht ausreichend. Denn der Hegepflichtige muss zustimmen, in Küstengewässern also die obere Fischereibehörde. Auch wenn meine Ausbildung diesbezüglich schon ein wenig her ist...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum über Deutschland, sag lieber über die organisierten Angler ? Das hat der gloreicher Verband ( VDSF ) selber mit dem Finanzministerium "eingetütet" und durchgedrückt nur, um dem damaligen DAV eins reinzuwürgen und Abwanderungen eigener Verbände zu stoppen . Hätten sie nichts gemacht ( z.B. wie heute ) , könnte noch seelenruhig offizielle Wettfischen stattfinden und man müsste sich nicht hinter den Begriff "Hegefischen" verstecken.


habe lange genug an Meisterschaften teilgenommen und die Dänen hats gefreut....
 und das als .....im.....DAV .......


----------



## Elbangler_70 (9. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*

Hegefischen im Meer auf überfischte Bestände ?!?!?!? :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*

Die werden sich das sicher gut überlegt haben.

Denn in der Satzung steht:
_"6. Bei Auflösung oder Aufhebung des DMV *oder bei Wegfall steuerbegünstigter Zwecke *fällt das Vermögen des DMV an die Stadt Hamburg, die das Vermögen unmittelbar und ausschließlich für gemeinnützige Zwecke zu verwenden hat. "_

Die wären also ihre Kohle laut Satzung los, wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit wegfallen würde..

Oder sie haben keine  Kohle, dass es deswegen "wurscht" wäre...?...


----------



## Honeyball (10. April 2014)

*AW: DMV zu weiterführenden Angeln für internationale Veranstaltungen*

Wären in so einem Fall Schulden auch Vermögen?
Also quasi negatives Vermögen?

Dann wäre das ja ein richtig guter Finanztrick :m


----------

